

After Digg, What's Next In News Aggregation - sak84
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2012/07/13/after-digg-whats-next-in-news-aggregation/

======
notJim
The author of this article seems to have no understanding whatsoever of what
Digg before their distastrous v4 launch in 2010 and Reddit, now are. Reddit
and Digg are hiveminds where you go to find out what's up on the internet at
large. This _is not_ where you go to find out what your friends are doing
(Facebook) or what the blogs and personalities you already know about are
doing (Twitter.)

Think about it as concentric circles. Facebook is the tightest circle—people
you largely actually know, or interact with on a personal level. Twitter is
one more out—people you're aware of, and whom you like, some of them you know,
some you don't. If those networks are like the orbits of Earth and Mars, Digg
of old, and Reddit are like the orbit of Pluto.

Facebook and Twitter _did not_ kill Digg. Ask anyone who used to frequent the
site. Where to find this person? Why, on Reddit of course. If Digg had had
their botched v4 launch _before_ Reddit was a legitimate competitor, they
might have had enough time to clean up the mess and get the site back on
track. But instead, they launched a product that betrayed their community, who
readily moved over to Reddit, who largely welcomed them with open arms.

------
scott_to_s
Prismatic. <http://getprismatic.com/> (Although, strictly speaking, it's much
more than that)

~~~
Kiro
How is it different?

~~~
scott_to_s
It delivers a personalized curated news feed which is informed by complex data
analysis, recommendation, semantic-filtering and machine learning algorithms
that use your elected interests and social graph as a data source.

It's much more than simple aggregation.

You can probably tell that I really like it; and no sir, I don't work for them
(!)

~~~
Karzyn
The problem is, at least from my short meander over there, was that the
categories of things is based on your usage of Facebook, Twitter, and/or
Google+. Unfortunately I don't really use any of those things for sharing
(only a Facebook account that I never post on) so this site isn't very useful
for me.

------
pixelmonkey
I think Google+ could learn a valuable lesson from Digg about the importance
of community, over design and features. I wrote about this here:

Digg'ing your own grave <http://www.pixelmonkey.org/2012/07/13/digging-your-
own-grave>

------
iamhenrychung
Well to start there's:

Reddit (<http://reddit.com>)

Boxnutt (<http://boxnutt.com>)

Snipit (<http://snip.it>)

What others have you guys came across?

~~~
SuperChihuahua
Dont forget: Trejdify - business news only (<http://www.trejdify.com/>)

Inbound - SEO/marketing only (<http://inbound.org/>)

------
nates
umm.... google news? reddit?

~~~
stcredzero
Surprisingly, my workman friend seems to hear about stuff on FARK just as fast
as I hear about stuff on reddit.

~~~
sak84
I work for Parse.ly who helped push out some of the data for the article.
Fark.com was #15 on the list, above Digg, but below Reddit.

------
myak
I wouldn't call this a "news aggregator" but they have hand-picked, curated
editorials and news.

<http://thetechblock.com>

------
hybrid11
Social news curation, at least we believe so at Lynk.ly - <http://lynk.ly> :)

------
username3
A single source for sharing and retrieving all information.

